
Show HN: Excel Price Feed – Live and Streaming Financial Prices in Excel - andysinclair
https://www.excelpricefeed.com
======
andysinclair
Developer here: I’ve built an Excel Add-In which feeds live financial data to
cells via simple formulas. It currently sources data from Yahoo Finance and IG
Index, I am working on other data providers.

For example to populate a cell with the latest Apple stock price:
=EPF.Yahoo.Price(“AAPL”)

For brokers, such as IG Index you can download historical data for analysis,
submit trades and stream real-time prices to cells.

I have some users using it to automatically keep track of the value of their
portfolio across different brokers and I'm also helping one guy working on an
automated trading system in Excel.

Here's a tutorial on using it to build a realtime investment portfolio.
[https://www.excelpricefeed.com/tutorials/excel-realtime-
stoc...](https://www.excelpricefeed.com/tutorials/excel-realtime-stock-fund-
portfolio)

You can try it free for 10 days at
[https://www.excelpricefeed.com](https://www.excelpricefeed.com)

Would love to get some feedback!

